# got ahold of a 40 gallon



## TankMason (Jun 26, 2011)

tank from one of my girlfriends co-workers. I want to turn it saltwater but need some help on steps to take and some basic know how on what exactly is neccesary and not nessecary. Any help would be much appreciated seeing as how I can't seem to learn enough about marine life.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Congrats on the new tank! (Don't know anything about salt water tanks though - so can't help you there.) Would LOVE to see a journal on here of how you go from freshwater to saltwater..... you could post pics of the steps too! (Was thinking of getting into salt water in the future, so I'm interested in how other people do it.)


----------



## Levi (Mar 20, 2011)

there are already several threads on here with information you need. They're not even old. You just have to look for them


----------

